# Looking for tool or jig



## Steven-Nelms (Jul 8, 2011)

I am looking for a tool or a device to get my TV antenna telescoping mast back up. The last 3” to 4” are pulling the down guy wires tight. I had to replace hardware on the antenna and do not want to undo down guys. There are no turnbuckles. Thanks


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

There are devices that Hams and commercial radio installers use to break-loose old tower sections, but I don't think they clamp on. 
You could try using a turnbuckle, with the two ends clamped down tightly with some hose clamps. 
Be very careful, and don't lose any body parts, though.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Steven-Nelms said:


> I am looking for a tool or a device to get my TV antenna telescoping mast back up. The last 3" to 4" are pulling the down guy wires tight. I had to replace hardware on the antenna and do not want to undo down guys. There are no turnbuckles. Thanks


You need to figure out what changed that is preventing the mast from fully extending. Are the guys clamped to a ring that has sliped down on the mast?
Are there multiple sets of guys and are they all short by the same amount?


----------



## Steven-Nelms (Jul 8, 2011)

I though I would come back and close this thread.
I did get the antenna up and the pen is in. After doing some spring cleaning, I found an old tool box of my late brother that had some pipe wrenches inside. I realize that this may do the trick. I used it to grab the mass and push it up with my shoulder. I was able to rotate it as I moved it up and down to find the hole to insert the pin. I’m on the top step of an eight foot ladder. With the guys pulling tight it was about 60-70 lbs.
Thanks for every ones help.


----------

